# It must be slot car season...



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Man, that *Slot Car Tuning Tips* section is kickin!!!

What are you guys running this season, and where?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Just diddling with some recent acquisitions, in the dungeon, as usual...










Hey you're the perfect one to ask, since I'm pretty sure you've done customs with this body. What does a good job taking the R/W/B paint off that Tyco former Superbird? Thinking about a stock-looking paint job in something like B5 Blue or Brady Bunch Wagon Olive, maybe add a vinyl roof for kicks...

--rick


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*up comming season in the ghetto!*

well rich ... with a thanx to you and your skinney tire camaro i am building a skinney tire ghia that is close to being done.(not much time to play) and i agree the tuning section is great. i often go ther first to see whats happening and to get the juices flowing. and i check model murdering for inspireation. last i saw the camaro was slammed and lookin for a race! my skinney has a yellowjacket 16 ohm and a silk drive geartrain. this type of slotcar has really gotten my attention lately. to make em go good ya gotta pay attention to every part for fit and finish . thats where the fray car tuning thread really helps. hey rich check out the ghia in ghetto speed!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, I've been busy in the SlotCave as well, with both tuning and building T-Jet Chassis. And also restoring some Aurora bodies with Goop for the repairs. But man, I'm No - Bill Hall ! And working on old original Aurora bodies with Goop- Scares the CRAP out of me ! LOL- I'd rather tune chassis/motors and race them, then restore with Goop- which is also very time consuming.... I dunno how Bill does it !?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

...it rains a lot here. 

Ralph, I get the jitters too.... then I remember ....they're already fubar, how much damage can I actually do?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Goopity Doo*

Good Point :thumbsup: 
BTW- just to send some shivers down your timbers.... I've been working on a standard white car this week, and don't have any standard White GOOP ! Sooo...I did the unthinkable, I MIXED goop colors ! I did have Snow White and Yellow. Soooo.... just a smidge of the yellow into some Snow White on a palet, and I pretty well nailed her- I think ?
PLEASE Mr. Hall, don't make me stay after Class, and Write 100 times on the Blackboard - "I SHOULD NOT Mix Goop Colors" 


Bill Hall said:


> ...it rains a lot here.
> 
> Ralph, I get the jitters too.... *then I remember ....they're already fubar, how much damage can I actually do?*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well Rick,

Anything short of an A bomb just wont do it.
I use 99% Alcohol or Purple Power. I quit using Pinesol.
I hear Scalecoat works really well, but I havent tried it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

BTW

That car looks really good as is. Would you be interested in tradin it?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Purple Power, huh? Hmmm...

A few minutes on Google says that it works better than Simple Green for stripping but it contains lye so it's more toxic to your skin. I think I can live with that... maybe I just need to invest in some gloves...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> BTW
> 
> That car looks really good as is. Would you be interested in tradin it?


Awww, I just got it to where it's at, and I've always wanted one of those conversions like all you Mopar/Tyco guys seem to have done. The front bumper is off a Hot Wheels car and is just jammed in there with Fun-Tak for the time being. I'm actually struggling with whether or not to put the chrome rear bumper off the HW car on it too... looks like a perfect fit, but it involves cutting and refinishing something that's already perfectly good, so I'm hesitant...

--rick

edit: see that? now you got me thinking about just leaving it as is...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I say you got a winner there! It looks really good!

As is, it looks like a late sixties Super Stocker, 
maybe put a name down the sides, and some stickers on the windows.
I use Sargent metallic ink markers for my trim around windows.
The are fine tipped and act like Sharpies. In the art section at hobby lobby.

:thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning:
Well since there isn't much HO activity in the area and the local slot track setup a 1/4 mile drag strip for 24th scale cars I have been involved in that. Here is my latest stab at a kool ol Willys coupe. Just waiting for my new motors to come in and I'll be racin. Plan on layin on decals today since no car racin on TV. Enjoy
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes ...it is that time of year.

We finally got some rain here after an unusually dry September. My 11 yr old grandson said, "Ya wanna go run slot cars grampa? I sez the cave is a mess, I havent serviced the track in months, sounds like a long go for short dough. He looks up and sez I aint askin' gramps....I'm beggin'."

Ya see, it was Lauren's (his lil sis) B-day and it had been blah blah girlie B-day stuff all weekend. I immediately snapped to, cursed my blatant omission and took pity on the poor lad.

We had to beat feet cuz they were leaving to go back home in 45 minutes. Ran the swiffer duster around the track twice, we enabled ghost control and dropped the Zoomboni track cleaner on the lanes, while we fluffed up a coupla stock tired T-jet Firebirds. We proceeded to trade paint for 30 very high quality minutes.

...while slithering and sliding around, I marveled at how quickly they grow up. He is soon approaching the age when the slot car virus goes into remission, and the greater concerns of life start to dominate the activities schedule.

...but for a few scant moments, I was 11 again, without a care in the world...

....let it rain.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ya just gave me the warm fuzzies, Bill. 
I have experienced the same, just as you have shared.
Yes, let it rain.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

clydeomite said:


> Good Morning:
> Well since there isn't much HO activity in the area and the local slot track setup a 1/4 mile drag strip for 24th scale cars I have been involved in that. Here is my latest stab at a kool ol Willys coupe. Just waiting for my new motors to come in and I'll be racin. Plan on layin on decals today since no car racin on TV. Enjoy
> Clyde-0-Mite


nice lookin Willys. I cannot tell from your picture, but 1/24-25 does not have the front wheels touching the track. leave at least 1/8 inch, maybe more.
maybe remove the guide flag completely, allow the front of chassis to rest on track and make the fronts touch like that. when you put the guide flag back on, it will be just about right.
if you already know this, never mind! LOL


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Bill Hall said:


> Yes ...it is that time of year.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> ...


bravo! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and isn't that why we're all here on HT, after all?

gonna go run a few laps with the 8-year-old myself...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I did some experimenting this week, on another red, white and blue car... the Bud Datsun.

Purple Power works way better on this Tyco paint than 99% Alcohol does.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You give up on the brake fluid??? RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Yes ...it is that time of year.
> 
> We finally got some rain here after an unusually dry September. My 11 yr old grandson said, "Ya wanna go run slot cars grampa? I sez the cave is a mess, I havent serviced the track in months, sounds like a long go for short dough. He looks up and sez I aint askin' gramps....I'm beggin'."
> 
> ...


 
Bill,
Damn if that don't sound familar. Had a outing here last weekend, busy grilling and being a host and all that other stuff you trying do to make a great time for all. Had to take a time out to go down and make a quick pass with some WD40 on the track, and pull out some cars for the grandkids to run. Just wished they'd learn to keep them in the slot or at least pick them up from those nooks and crannies they seem to bury them in. Gonna have to pull out those adjustable controllers afterall. Gotta love it!  Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great stories here folks. Most of yall are winding down your seasons, while ours is just starting up.

THOR(Texas HO Racing) has started its 4th season on Feb 9th. Here are some pics...


















And a video...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=550115981678831


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

o man that looks serious! those open wheel carz look crazy man.i hope to have one soon.and the trak looks great.glad to see you got a ride... now go get,em!!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Super sweet track!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's that time of year again...


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i agree 100% was kinda chilly and windy today and i had no work lined up so i spent most of the day in my slotcave just foolin around with stuff...had a good day! so yes it is getting that time of year!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

joegri said:


> i agree 100% was kinda chilly and windy today and i had no work lined up so i spent most of the day in my slotcave just foolin around with stuff...had a good day! so yes it is getting that time of year!


yup, turned AC"OFF" & Heat "ON" last week in cave....
got 3 cars that have been waiting 4chassis done 2day....
track test sunday....may need snow-grips on track soon... LOL

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

